# Spencer Lake ducks ?



## EPB

Does anyone hunt Spencer Lake, want to know if it gets crowded during duck season. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## WalleyeGuy

yes, I hunt Spencer. It will be crowded with sky busters the opening weekend there most years. I only hunt it on Horrible shitty nasty weather days for the most part.. When Pheasent opens, don't plan on shooting a duck unless it is before sunrise.


----------



## EPB

WalleyeGuy said:


> yes, I hunt Spencer. It will be crowded with sky busters the opening weekend there most years. I only hunt it on Horrible shitty nasty weather days for the most part.. When Pheasent opens, don't plan on shooting a duck unless it is before sunrise.


Tanks WalleyeGuy, going to try to canoe to one end and set some decoys and see what happens. thanks forr the info.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

You're better off going to Killbuck Marsh. More hunters but WAY more land and WAY more ducks. Just get out in that canoe in deep as you can and you'll have action. I've hunted spencer and had decent success in the early season in the swamps off the main lake but haven't been there in quite a while. Good luck


----------

